# Geo Guessr



## wilheldp_PE (May 22, 2013)

http://geoguessr.com/

Don't say I didn't warn you...


----------



## Lumber Jim (May 22, 2013)

Game finished!

You got 6328 points in total.

That was kinda fun! Missed by a long ways on a couple.


----------



## Supe (May 23, 2013)

4201, 9060 the second time. Amazing how much the type of cars in the area and local street signs can give away!


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 23, 2013)

Played one game. 13272 points

I had the last one to within 0.016 km. The picture was of a business with a web site and a street address.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 23, 2014)

I finally did this and got 10,086... two of them were close (under 100 Km), two not too far and the last one I was on the wrong continent completely...


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 23, 2014)

31,516


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 23, 2014)

Game finished!
You got 8445 points in total.

how does this work on a smart phone? I could really have fun with this.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 23, 2014)

Doesn't work on my my computer.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 23, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Doesn't work on my my computer.


THAT sucks. This could be a terribly addicting game


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 23, 2014)

the last time I played it stuck me in the middle of a field in South Korea, with no roads, all I could do is turn around in circles and look at the fence that seemed to surround me.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 23, 2014)

I had one similar to thank just now. Not sure how I got even close.

Game finished!
You got 12083 points in total.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 24, 2014)

Game finished!
You got 23632 points in total.

That's my highest score yet.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 24, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> 31,516








NJmike PE said:


> Game finished!
> You got 23632 points in total.
> 
> That's my highest score yet.




Keep trying.


----------



## goodal (Jan 29, 2014)

Pretty fun. Got 9500 on first try. Only missed on really bad.


----------



## goodal (Jan 29, 2014)

Dang it. 5500 second try.


----------



## Weavs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

holy addicting 8043 first try


----------



## Dleg (Feb 12, 2014)

Awesome - 10,000 on first try.

I am going to have to avoid this.....


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 12, 2014)

Its very addicting


----------



## Dleg (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm taking a course in GIS and remote sensing, and last week's module was about visual image analysis - you know, the methodical way you take an aerial image apart to figure out what you are looking at. I shared the Geoguessr page with the class and it has been very popular. Most of us reported coming up with a fairly methodical way of analyzing each scene to figure out where it might be.

BTW, the best I have done is about 18,000. So addicting...


----------



## csb (Feb 18, 2014)

8178. Backroads of Kansas look just like backroads of North Dakota. I really thought it was Nebraska, so I feel okay.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 18, 2014)

^I keep getting tripped up on locations in Brazil and Russia. They're both so huge and with so many different looking areas in them, they can really look like completely diffferent places and usually find me guessing like half-way across to world from where they actually are (eastern Russia - over by Japan - is the worst for that!)


----------



## csb (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah, I found out that Russia and Brazil are my go to guesses when they drop me in the middle of field.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 19, 2014)

Got 20612 on my 2nd try after 8000 or so on the first try.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 19, 2014)

I find the best strategy is to try and find signs and google the names on them. Street names typically work best, but sometimes you can get info from advertisements. It's not easy when you get dropped in the middle of Australia and there isn't a sign for miles, but it's been an effective strategy if you have the patience to scroll along a roadway. One round I manged to get all my locations within a quarter of a kilometer doing that.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 19, 2014)

^That was my strategy the second time around.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 19, 2014)

Ble_PE said:


> ^That was my strategy the second time around.


X2


----------



## csb (Feb 19, 2014)

cheaters! (just kidding)


----------



## Dleg (Feb 20, 2014)

I sometimes scroll and then do some serious zooming on the inset map, but I have resisted Googling anything. That just feels like cheating to me.


----------



## csb (Feb 21, 2014)

http://url.geoguessr.com/6vzf

21414

1. Had a port name that I knew had to be in Quebec somewhere.

2. Highway sign that was luckily in English.

3. Put me on a footpath and it was lovely and had a river. I assumed it was MN/WI, but turned out to be Canada.

4. My friend lived in Ketchikan for a couple of summers, so this was easy.

5. I saw Brasilgas listed on a building, but had no clue where in that giant country I was located.


----------



## IlPadrino (Feb 22, 2014)

25,000+ points is pretty easy if you move around enough to find a road sign or business. I recognized one spot as SoCal Pacific Coast Highway. It took a few minutes to find a state park beach name. Turns out to be less than 20 miles from my house! Within 2 kms for 6,000 points.


----------

